# Hello to all Norther Wisconsin Beekeepers



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Hellow to all beekeepers in Northern Wisconsin. I am looking for a non commercial source for cranberry blossom honey. Not sure if anyone that posts here provides bees for a cranberry operation or not, but if so, please pm me. 

What I mean by non commercial source is someone who processes and sells their own honey, not heat treated, and filtered as would be the case from one source that I get honey from in Milwaukee.


----------



## sleddingdennis (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you still looking for cranberry blossom honey?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Check out Hansenhoneyfarm dot com 

They are in Rhinelander in Northern Wisconsin.


----------

